# Wireless Headphones - Please help!



## misery89 (Dec 1, 2009)

So I just got a new CHEAP pair of wireless headphones, see here.

because I didn't want to spend too much and heard decent things about them.

I can't for the life of me figure out how to listen to audio from my laptop or from the TV. Please help!

There is the emitter (with a cable attached having red and white tips), the headset, and 2 additional cables:



1 audio cable with yellow audio outlets on each end - that you'd stick into the headphone jack on a PC
AND


1 cable that has the same yellow audio tip on one end and the other end has two diverging tips, red and white (that fit into the red/white end of the cord attached to the emitter).
I have tried like EVERY combination and can only hear random nearby radio stations and static. The instructions are vague and tell me to press RESET then SCAN on headset... which I've done, but I never hear my audio source (PC/TV).

It's as if the headset isn't getting any message from the emitter?
They're both powered ON and to correct settings.

Is the problem related to Mono vs. Stereo?
I think the product only supports MONO everything... what should I do?

ANY help is appreciated, thanks so much!

ray:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

:wave: Welcome to TSF :wave:

From what I can see from the picture you route the red/white cable on the base unit to the corresponding "Audio Out" on your TV. Then its a matter of syncing the base unit to the headphones. One thing to check is to make sure your TV is set to send a signal to the audio out jacks. Some TVs have a menu that can turn this off.

Just as you figure, the other cables are for connecting a MP3 player or computer to the base unit. The mini-headphone jack goes into the socket on the MP3 player and the other connects to the red/white coming from the base unit.

When you scan, make sure there's a signal for it to hear - say from your MP3 player.

But, after reading some of the reviews, static and radio interference is all you may get from these. :upset:


----------

